
“Universal-Federated-Analytics” - valgaze
https://dap.digitalgov.gov/Universal-Federated-Analytics-Min.js?agency=GSA
======
valgaze
Looks like this is it: [https://github.com/digital-analytics-program/gov-wide-
code](https://github.com/digital-analytics-program/gov-wide-code)

